# 1st snow in 6 weeks



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

://img363.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mytruck28ce.jpg][IMG]http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/8643/mytruck28ce.th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

6 weeks? I went out on Dec 3rd..


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

Dodge_PlowKing said:


> 6 weeks? I went out on Dec 3rd..


wouldnt that have been .............. 6 weeks ago?


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

PLOWMAN45 said:


>


Lets see if that fixed the first one...

edit-guess not.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

NEPSJay said:


> wouldnt that have been .............. 6 weeks ago?


LOL My bad i meant Jan. 3rd..


----------

